# Reasonable commission for hay sales



## timmay (Jun 8, 2009)

What is a reasonable commission to pay someone that finds a buyer for round bales in my field? I bale 5X6 round bales, then a buyer is found and I load them onto their trailer. It is a third person that is bringing us together and I need to know a reasonable rate to pay for their services. Thanks.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

timmay said:


> What is a reasonable commission to pay someone that finds a buyer for round bales in my field? I bale 5X6 round bales, then a buyer is found and I load them onto their trailer. It is a third person that is bringing us together and I need to know a reasonable rate to pay for their services. Thanks.


We pay a guy $5/ton. He takes all the financial risk if his customer doesn't pay.


----------

